# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  RIP, Dieter Tuerlinckx, countryside ranger

## buzzard

Just want to post this as there are many people out there who knew Dieter through his job as a ranger, but I have no way to contact...
Dieter died suddenly, at home, in his bed, on the morning of 21/12. We have no idea what happened but suspect he may have had a hidden heart problem (??). He was 38 years old.
He's leaving behind his beloved 7 year old daughter and 4 week old son. He will be greatly missed.

I'm not sure yet, but not planning to do a formal service here in Caithness, as his family and old friends are in Belgium, but may organise a 'saying goodbye walk', for whoever wants to come, as that would have been his style. Will post details.

----------


## ginajade

Thoughts are with his family.x

----------


## soulsurfer

I'm stunned... I was with Dieter just last Sunday on his walk at Achvarasdal. A great guy.

----------


## stekar

Stunned. He was a great guy, met him through Caithness Critters that was. Thoughts are with his family at this terribly sad time.

----------


## Shandy

Stunned he was a great Guy Met him with different organizations My heartfelt sympathy to his wife & Daughter whom I have also met

----------


## davem

Really nice guy - he'll be much missed. Thoughts are of family and friends RiP

----------


## Fran

So sad to have left such young children, sympathy to his family

----------


## dunnetforest

Our thoughts and sympathy go out to his wife and young family - he was such a lovely person and will be greatly missed.

----------


## beetlecrusher

That's so sad - such a young guy. Condolences to his family

----------


## anneoctober

George and I are shocked to hear of Dieter's untimely death, he was a customer at the garage since moving to Broubster. He was polite, kind and caring and a quiet man. We extend our sympathies to his wife and family from our own family. He will be greatly missed and Caithness has lost in him a valuable asset to our countryside and wildlife.

----------


## Lucky lass

Such a lovely man.
I only met him two or three times whilst training for treks.
He was so kind to me and very positive in his encouragement and outlook.
Please pass on my deepest sympathies to his wife and children and to his extended family in these difficult days.

----------


## princessjp

We met Dieter on a few occasions and we enjoyed the walks and adventures he took us on, he will be missed greatly and our thought are with his wife and children. Jacky, Darren and Cameron Chambers.

----------


## Nighteagle

Only met Dieter once on a walk in October, but he left a lasting impression, more poignant now he has sadly passed away. He was so friendly and kind and clearly enthusiastic about his work and an affectionate family man. my condolences to his family.

----------

